
Roundoff Error and the Patriot Missile (1992) - mkopinsky
http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~downing/papers/PatriotB1992.pdf
======
yellowbkpk
Or just link to the HTML page this was printed from instead:
<http://mate.uprh.edu/~pnm/notas4061/patriot.htm>

~~~
lutorm
And note that the article is from 1992.

------
Scramblejams
What kinds of structural remedies for this sort of problem exist in today's
programming languages? That is, constructs (I assume as part of a type system)
which make it impossible for this sort of thing to happen. (I realize in this
case they were starting from assembly code -- I'm thinking about how to
eliminate this kind of error in new, high level code.)

